# 19th Century EDC



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

My Webley Model 83s. In 450 Adams and 455cf. They were dandy pocket revolvers manufactured in the 1880s. Not to be mistaken for the M&P models. The flash, boom and the smoke make these so fun to shoot. And the 210 and 262 grn bullets would smart in a defensive situation!


----------

